# Oyster 39, Should I buy it?



## Tanny (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello,
Does anyone know anything about the Oyster 39' ketch?
I'm looking at a 1979 boat that seems in reasonable shape, but I'm drawing blanks trying to find out anything about these boats on the net.
Any help would be terrific!
Tanny


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I have no personal experience with Oyster, but for what it's worth, everyone that I've seen has been a gem. They are profiled in The World's Best Sailboats, Volume 2 by Ferenc Mate. I have the book and the profile will make you drool. They are extremely high quality boats with great attention paid to detail. Sorry that I can not provide specifics.

Amazon.com: The World's Best Sailboats, Volume 2 (9780920256442): Ferenc Máté, Ferenc Mate: Books


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

> *Oyster 39, Should I buy it?*


 Yes.

Next question...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

...and if your query is with regard to the 1979 model on eBay, it looks like a beautiful boat. Oyster Ketch, 39' Blue Water Cruiser : eBay Motors (item 140374187156 end time Jan-23-10 15:32:37 PST)The current price of $28,100 is ridiculously low. That boat, however, is in St. Martin.

Oyster's website says this about the 39;


> The 39 was extremely popular due to her excellent accommodation for a yacht of this size. One of the best-known examples, Morningtown, was radio relay vessel throughout the 1979 Fastnet storm and stayed at sea, without incident, in some of the UK's most severe weather.


I have been aboard the Rona II. The hull is an Oyster, but the Rona syndicate finishes off the interior. The hull on that boat is like a tank. Oyster is known for the fit & finish of their interior.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

If you post your question on a UK based forum such as YM Scuttlebut you should get a response. Never had one or looked at one but they are well regarded in the UK as a top quality cruising boat.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Plenty of pictures here... as has been mentioned Oyster has a good rep.. none of these are in North America.

Oyster (Sail) Boats For Sale


----------



## hardalee22 (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is a once in a lifetime offer. I am willing to let you buy the oyster and I will give it a one or two year shakedown and report on the positives and negatives of the boat. In the meantime you can borrow my Mariner 28. My boat does need new batteries and an autopilot so I'd appreciate it if you'd take care of those details.

Just kidding of course. I've always heard great things about oysters, but like any boat get a survey and take a test sail. Any great boat can be ruined by a bad owner. 

Good luck.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Yea buy it! You should give me the Mariner 28, you won't be needing it anymore. jk


----------



## mikeedmo (May 26, 2005)

Buy It!!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

During my boat selection phases I looked at a couple of Oysters and was impressed at their massive solidity. They are designed as solid bluewater boats - with all that that entails. They tend to be heavy, full-keeled boats that are not particularly fast (hence they always race against other Oysters) but they will get there. You will get a lot of looks, sort of like driving up in a Bentley.

If all you intend to do is local and coastal sailing then the Oyster might not be the optimal boat, you might want one that is faster or sprightlier or that has more light belowdecks and bigger open spaces.

As a British boat, the electrics might be worth checking into; but assuming typical Oyster maintenance the hull and sail systems will be top-notch. 

How serious are you on this boat? I have a friend sailing up the islands and who is supposed to be in St. Martin sometime soon and who would certainly take a look at the boat to see if there are any major "gotchas" that would preclude doing a survey. There are a LOT of boats in the lagoon that will never make it out of there on their own and on the surface, but an Oyster is unlikely to be in that category. PM me if you are interested in pursuing it.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

If it is indeed the one listed on eBay then, if the pictures are recent and the items listed are all present and functional, the boat is a very good deal. St. Martin is also the best place in the Caribbean to source parts and supplies and spares and labour is qualified and will get the job done.
I can also recommend a surveyor for you, he would fly from the BVI ($150 airfare or so) and check out the boat.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Heard nothing but good about them.I think it will go much higher though.Best of luck.marc


----------



## Tanny (Oct 25, 2009)

I've decided against this boat - and yes, it's the same one listed on eBay, but it was brought to my attention by my broker.

My reasons were mainly its size, its teak decks and inconvenient dingy access.
The boat is in good shape for a '79, and I got a hold of a survey done in 2008. There were no major issues identified in the survey and the current owners have added electronics and re-done the teak on the deck in the past year.

It would be a great boat for a couple or a small family - but for me as a singlehander, it's too much to maintain.

Thanks for all you replies!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Your post prompted me to look at the listing in Yachtworld. This boat is nutz!

1979/Oyster-39-Ketch-2045502/Simpson-Bay/St.-Maarten-St.-Martin


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,
my first yacht at 36 yrs old and its one of these. I sailed it single handed yesterday for the first time. It was a piece of cake. Presently the auto pilot isnt working and it was still managable. 

Im not the only one that thinks so either...there are a coulpe of uk threads here...

Someone else states how easy they are to handle single handed on the ybw dot com forum, if you search for Oyster 39, or PM me I can send you the links - I cant post here yet as my post count is too low.


Regards
Mark


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

One more post, and I can post the links..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

in this thread:
Oyster 39 - Yachting and Boating World Forums

And then this is a thread I started, with some pics of my own:
Oyster 39 owners, discussion and issues. - Yachting and Boating World Forums


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Eherlihy - whats nuts ?


----------



## elkscout (Feb 12, 2010)

*more than $28,100*



eherlihy said:


> ...and if your query is with regard to the 1979 model on eBay, it looks like a beautiful boat. Oyster Ketch, 39' Blue Water Cruiser : eBay Motors (item 140374187156 end time Jan-23-10 15:32:37 PST)The current price of $28,100 is ridiculously low. That boat, however, is in St. Martin.
> 
> Oyster's website says this about the 39;
> 
> I have been aboard the Rona II. The hull is an Oyster, but the Rona syndicate finishes off the interior. The hull on that boat is like a tank. Oyster is known for the fit & finish of their interior.


Definitely an attractive boat from the outside, but I'm not crazy about the interior. I'd think for that kind of money, there would be more woodwork. BTW, the auction ended with the final bid of $42.6K, and the reserve wasn't met, so it didn't sell (at least not at auction).


----------

